# i am 13yrs old and wanna tlk about things to people my age!



## pigeoncall (Jul 16, 2004)

so what is every1 up to?


----------



## pigeoncall (Jul 16, 2004)

please via mail me a private message if you dont want it on the boards!


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Hello,*

pigeoncall,

As you are I am 13 as well. Do you have any pigeons? I have one, a seraphim cock, who is looking for a mate, but I"m having trouble finding one. Umm, yes, what type of birds do you have, racers, show?

Birdlover000


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

hey, my name is chris purvis, i am fourteen and i have about 20 pigeons and hoping to get up to 100 soon. all of mine are racers and i hope to race this young bird season. do any of yall race? talk to you later. chris


----------



## @[email protected] (Jun 19, 2003)

im thirteen i have about 30 pigeons and entering 7 in a fair


----------



## @[email protected] (Jun 19, 2003)

i did good in the 4h fair
but other people + my sister one the trophes
my sister fells said that i won only ribbons
so she said that we can share the trophey


----------



## @[email protected] (Jun 19, 2003)

@[email protected] said:


> i did good in the 4h fair
> but other people + my sister one the trophes
> my sister fells said that i won only ribbons
> so she said that we can share the trophey


im happy my sister is sharing her trophey
+ that she saw that i was  .


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Well im almost 15 i have some racing pigeons about 10 but 2 are in a different location. Here is a website of my pigeons 

http://www.geocities.com/ninja_on_fire/main.html?1092361393328


They might not be beautiful, but they're mine


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Elvis .. kindly correct your profile which shows you to be
over the age of 20 ...

Terry


----------



## Xandras_Zoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm 13, and may be starting a... pigeonary? A loft? Well, I'll keep it simple. I may start keeping pigeons! I want a couple Lahores, and some racing homers.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Twathely how do i fix that i tryed for ten minutes now, sorry i must of signed up fast


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello Elvis,

Go to the "User CP" then Edit profile information and change the year of birth.. If it does not work then let me know because I have some problems with the "Birthday" too and can't seem to be able to change the info once it's in.


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*hey*

Hi!! I am also 13 years old. I only have 1 pigeon but am looking to get more. Do any of you know where i can get more? I live in Maine so...yea. I might start raceing them...but u cant exactly race 1 pigeon cause then your chances of winning will hardly be anything. SO if you could help me, than I would be VERY happy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*WoOoT im 13*

  hey im 13! lol and Elvix i checked out your site and i looked at the pigeon picture and u have really old looking hands so i think u are lying about alot of stuff...........and i have 7O pigeons GO ME! lol well if u wanna talk to me then just contact me L8TER!


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

HAHA u think i am older than 14? trust me im not ......i dont feel like displaying my pic ok...and you make me sound like some child molester wen u say that why the heck would i lie about my age !! my dad did sign on here once when i was in nicaragua becasue he had to take care of a couple babies and he didnt know what to do! lol other than that its me and i always put 1980 birthday when i sign up so they dont say you are to young or parent dicerctory ugh its so anoying


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

lol i am just kidding i am 24 years old  lol aint i good at lieing?


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

i have a pic of me i think ... trust me im not old i wish though lol


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*A point of advice,*

Hey,

After reading some of these post, I'd say just keep some comments to yourself, and keep the age out of it!  

Thanks


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*hahahahahah*

lmao i thought u where 15???????o well i dont care bye!


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Every Body Im 14 Years Old Iwould Have Had Approximately About 18 Pigeons By Now If It Wasn't For My Dog 
Guess What She Eat Them All .all I Have Left Is 2 Pigeons 


Peace Adrian


----------



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

Well i don't know if i count as your age, being 17, but i just wanted to say:
DAMN I'M SO JEALOUS OF U ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I've always loved pigeons. When i was 14, i started thinking of having some as pets when i live on my own. Then i said why wait, convinced my parents, and started planning. That was about 2 months before my 'O' levels, so i had to wait. Summer comes and we start building their loft, -_- two summers later and we just finished. 

If i'm lucky i'll finally be getting a pair next week. And its about time too.

...and some of u are in pigeon heaven and you're thirteen....*Jealousy*


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*ADRIAN* said:


> Hi Every Body Im 14 Years Old Iwould Have Had Approximately About 18 Pigeons By Now If It Wasn't For My Dog
> Guess What She Eat Them All .all I Have Left Is 2 Pigeons
> 
> 
> Peace Adrian



Hi Adrian,

I might be a little too old to be posting in this thread, but I can't help but cringe at the statistics that you posted above. I hope you have taken a look @ the access problem to your pigeons that your dog has and taken some steps to correct the situation. Many folks here have other pets along with their pijies and make sure that the other pets don't have the opportunity to do harm that their natural instincts drive them towards.

Please, for the sake of your birds, take a long hard look at how your dog is able to be more successful in doing your birds in than you are at raising them and keeping them safe and healthy.

fp


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow Lisa, that must suck. I don't count age wise either, I'm 18 and starting college!  Which sucks, let me tell you...
My dad didn't want me to get pigeons. Actually he didn't want me to have anything except laying chickens, horses, and cattle, but _that_ idea got shot. I went out on my own and bought four pairs of Baldy Rollers and through them out in a large pen. When he noticed them, two weeks later, he turned them all lose. To his surprise, they didn't go very far. Sure some flew away, but some wouldn't leave the pen!
I was mad. I yelled at him, saying that I was no child (because I wasn't, I was 17) and he had no right to release birds that I bought, with my own money, and that he had _nothing to with_!! When, in fact he DID have a right to turn them loose, but he said what was the point, they weren't leaving, anyway. After that, everything's been just kosher with the birdies!

Hey, did anyone notice this thing was started over a year ago?


----------



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

Good point, i only just noticed the thread today  

Every time i got out with my best friends we usually stop to feed the pigeons. So when i told my father he simply looked at me as if i were a crazed todler and sweetly told me, "we'll see about it" he prob thought i'd let the matter drop.

Luckily my father is one of those docile types, and i'm the perfect, obedient, helpful, never complaining child. Compared to the arrogant unsatisfied irritation i have as a brother, they tend to appreciate what i do.
so if i insist enough i usually get what i want.  

btw, how big is your house if your father took that long to realize. 0_0


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

I live on a farm. I put them in an old chicken pen that's half hidden by a big willow, and it was when one took off that he noticed them. He generally didn't even come down there. Now he does because he went out a month later and ordered a bunch of chicks. So now we have chickens in that pen, and my pigeons are elsewhere.


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh yes, the *perfect one*. We have ALL used that excuse! Lucky for me, I'm the perfect one in my family too  , but my dad isn't the docile type. So we battle over what happens next, and my defense against him is "I FEED YOUR COWS!!!" Which usually means I lose that chore for a week, then I come home after party and all I hear is cows bellowing because they hadn't been fed. So, yeah, if I fight for it, or just bring it home and pay for it, I win. He's alot better than he was. He said that me and my sister could only have four "worthless" animals each, well that idea was shot as well. We now have over a hundred rabbits, 20 pigeons, a dove, and (of course) the Four Peacocks. My mother had a huge say in this as well, seeing as how she breeds rabbits with me.

If you're wnder why the heck I have so many rabbits, I show them. Alot of people don't seem to understand that consept (sp?).


----------



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

wow, thats a lot of pets.  

We live in a large central town, (that is if ne thing on an island with a pop of less than half a million can be called large), and though my family love pets we're limited to small numbers.
Over the years we've had:
2 dogs
1 cat
4 budgies
2 canaries
2 hamsters
1 cockatail
2 goldfish
and 1 rabbit.

It must be great living on a farm, but how do u cope with working and school?


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Your 24 Elvis? lol I thought you were younger...


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

We have the following:
5 cows
4 '05 steer calves
3 '04 steer calves
1 '05 heifer
1 '04 heifer
1 '03 bullock
~sum of 15 head of cattle

2 geldings
2 mares
1 '01 stallion
2 '05 fillies
~sum 0f 7 horses

over 100 rabbits(I'm not even going to count there...)
alot of chickens
alot of pheasants
four peacocks
 twenty pigeons plus 2 eggs (yea!!!)

Four dogs
a cat
a snake
and a praying Mantis named Eddy
Most of them I wouldn't consider as pets. I mean, you can't make a pet out of steer and then be able to eat it, would you? And trust me, we eat alot of beef over here!
I live outside a small city (pop. 20,000) that no one has ever heard of. Kinda nice, yet not, because you know everyone.
I'm not sure how my nerves stand out to college, work, and friends. I guess it's the little things, like knowing that two pairs of my pigeons layed an egg a piece and are sitting on them! I can't wait until they hatch. But yeah, most of my day is spent taming the calves down. My show steers for next year are now following me everywhere and are reaching that "pet" limit. I'm going to cry when I send them through the auction ring *sniff*. Unless one runs me over, like the one last year did. I hold grudges on those beastes for a long time, I was not unhappy to see him go!
No, what stresses me out the most are gas prices! It took $25 to fill up my tank!! $25!!!!!!  That's a frick'n world record for my Escort! It only used to take $17, now it's $25!!!  That's $100/month just for gas!! I don't get paid enough for this! I still have to pay insurance, payments, cell phone bill, buy pigeon food, rabbit food, and pay for books and classes! Ahhhh, thank the heavons above that I got a hefty amount from my steers at fair this year! I have an extra $2500 spending power back-up in the bank thanks to them.


----------



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

Run over...ouch that must have hurt. 
And i know what u mean about grudges. We took care of a dog for a friend of my mother. She used to sit by the window whining. I pittied her and went to stroke her. and she BIT ME. I did nothing but glare at her till she left.

Money wise i don't really have a problem yet. When i start driving i will!! i don't know how much gas is here but tax just went up to 18% so its unlikely to be cheap.

Hey, u said u pay 4 school books? Don't you get a student grant?

I get , i think it comes $58, a month just for going 2 school  

though money doesn't really last around me between books, manga and art supplies.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow you 2 got it easy for the gas prices! Here in saskatoon, Saskatchawan (Canada) it costs 60 some dollars to fill up our gas tanks! Its now 1.18 here in our city for a leter...


----------



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

*hi*

can any one tell me how to train my two new white 5 weekold homers so that they will come home
thanks ethan


----------



## Buddy (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi, I'm new here and this is my first post, I'm 15 years old and I live in the UK. I have a pet pigeon called Buddy, she has a really cute tuft of feathers on her head that looks like a mohican! she flies out with her other pigeon friends and then comes home at night. She is very timid outside, but in the house she's just like a dog! sitting all over the place and cooing when we disturb her! She is 2 1/2 months old, and I didn't train her to be a homer, she just learned where her house is. And by the way Rosey Love, the petrol prices in England are CA $2 a litre! and CA $10 a gallon!!!!


----------



## Lisa C. (Sep 1, 2005)

sorry ethan, but i'm new to pigeons myself. There was a thread somewhere on site about training pigeons, you should try there. as far as i know the returning home thing comes naturally if they feel safe there.


----------



## Kairi (May 22, 2005)

*Cool*

Um.... hi, I am going to be thirteen very soon! I'm glad i am nt the only one.i have about 15 pigeons rite now, and i am not planning to have any more than that.


----------



## Kason (Apr 30, 2005)

*Hey*

Hey, i am as well. it's good to know there are yong pigeon lovers out there like me.


----------

